# Hylomantis lemur



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Are these ever available in the UK?


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

I think Pollywog has some but not for sale.

A few people over on dendroboard have some. Understory enterprises in Canada are selling them.


Otherwise, nah.


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

That's a damn shame. They're absolutely awesome!


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

My fave tree frog.


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

They look like an Agalychnis crossed with a Leptopelis.

Minified.


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

ipreferaflan said:


> image
> 
> Are these ever available in the UK?


They're certainly available every now and again Harvey - you just need to keep an eye out. Al


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

Just to add to that, i'm fairly sure that Andrew @ Pollywog was keeping (and breeding?) these in the last year or two. Al


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

Weird but cute eyes! Love them.


----------



## Howard R (Jan 6, 2010)

I was fortunate to play with these little gems at The Atlanta Botanical Gardens a few month s back. They do well breeding them there.


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

Morgan Freeman said:


> I think Pollywog has some but not for sale.
> 
> A few people over on dendroboard have some. Understory enterprises in Canada are selling them.
> 
> ...


oh they do? I'll be sure to pick some up when I move there next year! :2thumb:


----------



## roostarr (Jan 27, 2009)

we have some at work, they are gorgeous. i think we got them from another zoo as part of a trade tho so i don't know how available they are


----------



## mispentyouth (Jul 4, 2007)

i had to stop myself from buying some at hamm in september been kicking myself ever since


----------



## mispentyouth (Jul 4, 2007)

didnt walk past them this time brought 4 home with me absolutely stunning ill post pics later


----------



## bikenut (Nov 29, 2010)

Where are these phots you promise??? Ive been patiently waiting here for nearly 30 minutes!!!!

:2thumb:


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

bikenut said:


> Where are these phots you promise??? Ive been patiently waiting here for nearly 30 minutes!!!!
> 
> :2thumb:


Heres a quick pre-view as i went over with Steve yesterday :2thumb:


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

My local zoo has a big out-building for phib breeding. Loads of these and also Golden Mantellas!


----------



## matt_mcmahon77 (Dec 3, 2009)

These are awesome. Flan will be jealous. I have never seen them in real life but they certainly look cool in pics.


----------



## mispentyouth (Jul 4, 2007)

_jake_ said:


> My local zoo has a big out-building for phib breeding. Loads of these and also Golden Mantellas!


I also picked up 6 golden mantellas 
cheers for the pick steve and for driving the 1300 mile trip to pick them up


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

how much did you pay for them each?


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

andaroo said:


> how much did you pay for them each?


 
A small fortune :gasp:


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Bah...


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Bah...


^^^^^


----------



## baggy12 (Feb 21, 2011)

What are they i want one:gasp:


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

baggy12 said:


> What are they i want one:gasp:


 
Clue is in the thread title  *Hylomantis lemur*


----------

